# 12/12 from seed, 1200w



## mr0208 (Mar 27, 2015)

Hey guys, 1st grow for me and i'm on a 12/12 cycle (time limit reasons) from seed on a 8 week flower in cocoa. Got 16 white rhino bad boys on their way and am just wondering what kind of yields I can expect?? They were on a 18/6 for the 1st 10 days

Also have got a carbon filter for venting and ducting out the window. I've just purchased some ona blocks and I've seen some posts saying people have placed these actually in the filter?? Is this advisable or should I just place it by the window where it's vented?? Also, what's your thoughts on an ona block in the tent??

Always helped the boys but have finally popped my cherry!  

Help appreciated man #SmokersParadise


----------



## pandabacon (Mar 28, 2015)

Wont flower even though you switched to 12/12. during  normal vegging period it will start to show signs of its sex white pistils/female pollen sac/male  which is when you can switch them to flowering.  Not that it wont eventually  start to flower but at 12/12 its going to take a little longer. as for yields that depends on ALOT of things but usually  the seedbank your buying them from gives you a good estimate  of yields per plant or m2 if grow under optimal conditions right temp/humidity/lights etc. 16 plants at once is alot for a first time grow i started with six and that was alot of work for me.


----------



## DankColas (Mar 28, 2015)

Welcome Mr0208

I would take a step back. Just slow down a little. We all want to finish in a hurry. Please go back to 18/6. This allows the plant time to develop roots and grow strong. One month minimum in veg. Two months best. That way when you put it into flower it will start budding faster. Its just a timing thing. As the grow goes you will enjoy it. That will make the end all the more sweet. Trust me.

Green Grow Vibes


----------



## pcduck (Mar 28, 2015)

Plants will not flower till they are mature. 12/12 does not speed the process up.
I would run my lights 24/7 till they mature, then flip to 12/12. A good veg will increase yield.

I would also keep the Ona out of the grow room. Should not need it if your carbon filter is working correctly.


----------



## mr0208 (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm literally in the place temporary and it was a good friend in the game for 20 years that said to switch em otherwise they wouldn't be ready. He's literally a master but just wanted to get some other opinions and appreciate u guys getting back to me I've no choice but to run it as they are hence the post. They're comin up nicely, I'm in week 3, including the 1st 10 days and have until the 1st week in May. Majority are like 4 tiers already in 5L pots

Ona is just an extra precaution can never be too careful.

Helped my man do 297 previously, all the way thru so defo can handle 16 although his were hydro in clay balls. Annoying things having to clean pre grow for that amount haha that was a field in 3 tubs, literally and we've always used white rhino

Any tips on a quicker cure? I've got a 3/4 day window? Lol

They're all feminised seeds as well so no worries on sex

Love a challenge lol


----------



## Joe420Camel (Mar 28, 2015)

why do people come here and ask for help and then tell someone  trying to help them, "Oh I already know what I'm doing is right and your wrong."... isn't that why you asked for help in the first place?

No, you cant bake a cake @ 1400F for 15 minutes rather than 1 hour @ 350F but if your going to try please take pictures.

No, you can't cure bud in 3 days.  You would be hard pressed to properly DRY it in 3 days let alone cure it.
But that's not what you want to hear so I assume you'll tell us about "the master's" advice on curing too.

sorry to crap on your thread, its just frustrating watching the same thing over and over and over

good luck bro
:48:


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 28, 2015)

No way yur gonna Cure weed in 3 days. Lol
Now you have wasted valuable Vegg time under the wrong hours and right lighting for vegging. Poor little babies,,,im calling CPS.
:48:


> Helped my man do 297 previously


SO why are you asking?


----------



## mr0208 (Mar 28, 2015)

Because I've always been co pilot and that was his grow. I'm asking for advice, not criticism as everything I've read online is so conflicting. Don't ask then you won't know. Surely u was in my position, as a starter, once?


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 28, 2015)

Yes i was,,and when i was i did not tell them how many grows my buddie did and how great he was,,and then ask THEM for there help. My question to you is,,if he is so great,WHY ask us?
Thats all im saying,,its a very strange way of asking for help.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 28, 2015)

Welcome mr 0, you came to the right place. I agree with the above posters, if your master was having you veg under 12/12, he was not a master. The longer you veg the bigger your harvest. Vegging under 24 hours a day is the best way for cannabis, a high energy plant, to veg.  

And, just because they are femmed doesn't mean one won't be or one might hermi, or whatever, there is always worrying a grow room.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 28, 2015)

We will help in anyway we can,,but its hard to help someone who thinks their friend is a Master Pot Grower.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 28, 2015)

Of course, we were all once beginners.  However, I am like Joe, if you do not want the help why ask?  You cannot do what you want to do in the time you want to do it and we are trying to tell you why what you want to do will not work and offer sxuggestions.

But the bottom line is that you cannot rush some things--plants will flower when they are sexually mature, regardless of when you put them in 12/12.  In the meantime they stretch.  Even 18/6 light will make them stretch, which is why most of us run our vegging lights 24/7.  

Most of us that have grown for any length of time has tried 12/12 from seed and found out that is saves very little time and usually results in plants with very low yield.  In other words, we are speaking from experience.

Ona also does little to help odor--again speaking from experience and I would never ever put it in my filter.

Unfortunately, advise often comes in the form of criticism.  When we see you making what we deem is a huge mistake, are you suggesting that we do not tell you?  Either you want help or you do not want help.  You cannot rush flowering and you cannot rush drying and curing.  That is the bottom line.  

Why did you not buy autos if you have no time to do a proper grow with photoperiod plants?


----------



## Locked (Mar 28, 2015)

Yeah sounds like this "master" was not much of a true master.  
You can't speed flowering times up but you can sure slow them down by doing things incorrectly. 
Plants won't start flowering until they reach sexual maturity which is usually indicated by alternating nodes.    
I don't use anything but a 24/0 light schedule in Veg. MJ does not need a rest period and anytime the lights are off during Veg you are losing an opportunity for them to be growing.


----------



## mr0208 (Mar 28, 2015)

Problem is, the 'master grower' is in a different country so I'm literally all on my own. I am obviously listening to the advice given. Was referring to the 'why ask if you know?' Comments. Again I am so grateful for all of your input. I have tried to upload pics but they wouldn't upload so will try again in a minute. 


The ona block I'm goin to place in the room, not the tent and at the window sill where the exhausting is vented. 

Again really do appreciate the input guys and will keep u all posted along the journey if that's cool with all of you

My man said he'll fly over on week six so at the moment it's just me and fingers crossed you guys


----------



## mr0208 (Mar 28, 2015)

Also I' bought a 2x2 tent. Have now put 8 in one quarter and the other 8 in the corner alongside. If u imagine half of the tent. So half is under lights with 600w covering each quarter 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## mr0208 (Mar 28, 2015)

Wasn't aware of autos as my friend had always used clones. Not the master who taught him lol


----------



## mr0208 (Mar 28, 2015)

Not uploading the other pics, even done em separately... strange i'l try one an hour haha


----------



## Joe420Camel (Mar 28, 2015)

alright. so... 
first, I want to apologize.  I was dealing with a bull headed 7 year old since dawn, came down here to relax and found this thread.

sometimes posts can be read/understood incorrectly.
(segno)  
A rushed post that does not convey the meaning is a waste of time.
(al coda)
You now seem very open to suggestion but the way you worded the post, didn't convey that.




> so I' bought a 2x2 tent like a ****.
> Have now put 8 in one quarter and the other 8 in the corner alongside. If u imagine half of the tent.
> So half is under lights with 600w covering each quarter





_so I' bought a 2x2 tent like a ****._ 
yup, were all learning, just some of us have already made a mistake like that and are onto all the rest...
Is that your only space?
no need for the language or the self putdown.

_Have now put 8 in one quarter and the other 8 in the corner alongside. If u imagine half of the tent._
:huh:
ya lost me

_So half is under lights with 600w covering each quarter _
so half is under lights... = 8 in the tent 8 outside the tent... "in the corner alongside" the tent?
600w covering each quarter... quarter = 4... 4x600?  2400w in a 2x2 tent?
D.S.



------------------coda

these time restrictions you mention, are they SERIOUS!!?
as in the lease is up and you have to be out of the house NO QUESTIONS!!
or what?

Because I HAVE to be HONEST, I'm going to say that if you don't have the time to finish, don't start.
Its just a waste of your time and energy and $$ and in the end, you wont get anything really worth smoking.

:48:

edit/PS
most of those lil gals look really nice
lets figure out a way to get them done!


----------



## mr0208 (Mar 28, 2015)

It's cool bro, am uncle to 3, I understand your pain lol

its a 2x2 tent so if u imagine i'm using half of it with a 600 under each quarter  covering 8 plants 1200 in total

Yeah I work abroad in the summer so have to be there for the start regardless, annoying

i've already invested bro so am going to see it through no matter what


----------



## mr0208 (Mar 28, 2015)

They look healthy from what i've seen on my mates previous grows but again he was using hydro


----------



## mr0208 (Mar 28, 2015)

I didn't jump in blind, done a bit of research 1st

using canna a and b at the mo with superthrive every other feed


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 28, 2015)

I don't know about canna A and B, but superthrive is mostly used for rooting and or stressed plants. doesn't really help in the vegging cycle.
We want you to finish too.


----------



## mr0208 (Mar 28, 2015)

Appreciate all the comments and input guys, nice one


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 28, 2015)

there is about a 0% chance those plants will be done by May 1st... sorry but that's less then 5 weeks out...  they may not even start to flower before that date...   :48:


----------



## mr0208 (Mar 28, 2015)

Been doing a fair bit of research and am wondering if it's worth switching it to an 18 hr day, 6 on and 12 off? 

It says that plants are at their maximum growth for the first 50-60% of the day then it rapidly diminishes in the last 20-30%, so if you follow this cycle then you're cutting off 25% of the flowering time in theory. 

What's your thoughts on this?

Obviously don't want to stress the ladies out. I've copied and pasted part of the article below and i'll put the full link there as well

Growing with an 18 hour Day/Night Cycle

The theory behind the 18 hour Day/Night cycle is that during a normal 24 hour light cycle plants will usually achieve high growth rates peaking at 100% capacity during the first 50 - 60% of the day. The growth rates will then diminish rapidly and the last 20 - 30% of the day achieves minimal growth. So by reducing the length of the day we are triggering an increased growth mode where the growth rates are at their peak for the majority of the day. This effectively achieves a very fast growth cycle with full yield potential. 

NOTE: To achieve these incredible growth rates it is important to provide maximum light intensities and CO2 enriched conditions. The recommended lighting is 600W per square metre.

The Cycles

Vegetative Cycle - 
Lights ON 14 hours 
Lights OFF 4 hours 

Flowering Cycle - 
Lights ON 6 hours 
Lights OFF 12 hours 
&#8203;


The Benefits


The growth during an 18 hour cycle can be the equivalent to that achieved during a 24 hour cycle. So by running 18 hour cycles the same growth and yield can be achieved in 75% of the time. Reduced day lengths also mean reduced power consumption. Grow more and use less power. Who can argue with that?

http://www.rollitup.org/t/18-hour-light-cycle.158852/

Only thing is I obviously haven't followed the protocol from the start but could be an idea..


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 28, 2015)

Yes at your stage going to 18 hrs on 6 hours off will veg your plants getting them mature till you flip to 12/12 lighting to flower. 

Hope you got more time then may 5 or your fudged bro


----------



## mr0208 (Mar 28, 2015)

Already on 12/12 bro, need to speed up the flowering time, hence the research.

 Deadline can't be changed. Been reading all night. 

An the basis I've got so far, is that if I flowered on an 18 hr day cycle, not a 24hr cycle

 Doing 6 on and 12 off it will cut flowering time by 30%, 

Will lose the same in yield from what I can gather but will be a finished crop....

It kinda makes sense but again I wouldn't wanna stress the girls to hermie state (been reading alot! lol)


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 29, 2015)

mr0208 said:


> Already on 12/12 bro, need to speed up the flowering time, hence the research.
> 
> Deadline can't be changed. Been reading all night.
> 
> ...


 
again those plants have a ZERO % chance of being done in your time frame...  

sorry but your simply wasting money and your time...  what your trying to do just cannot be done...


----------



## pcduck (Mar 29, 2015)

What are you going to do with the unused 6 hours?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 29, 2015)

Listen to these guys.. I don't know riu, but I know these guys and they will speak the truth. We are lucky to have them.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 29, 2015)

Im still confused why your here. Are you asking for help or just telling us how Your going to grow regardless of what anybody else recommends?
It Makes no since.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 29, 2015)

mr0208 said:


> Already on 12/12 bro, need to speed up the flowering time, hence the research.
> 
> Deadline can't be changed. Been reading all night.
> 
> ...


 
No, it really doesn't work like that  and I don't think that it probably makes sense to anyone that has grown for any length of time and understands the plant.  The plant needs time to flower--and even if going to an 18 hour day and a 6-12 light cycle worked and actually did cut the flowering time down by 30% (never actually seen it work and I have been growing for a long time), it would still not give you enough time.  Like JAAM, I really believe that there is zero chance of these finishing by May 1.  

I also  believe that plants get confused with an 18 hour day.  Even when we manipulate our indoor lighting, we still use a 24 hour day.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 29, 2015)

Read the drivel from over there.
Just a theory and the op never tried it.


----------



## mr0208 (Mar 29, 2015)

Of course I've been listening and have also been researching my *** off to try and find a formula/way to get there somehow. Everyone has different techniques and approaches.
In an ideal world i'd of vegged on 18/6 for 2-4 weeks then done an 8-10 week 12/12 in flowering. I don't have that option

If you read what I've written I'm saying I've done research to see if it is possible. I am not going to give up, who gives up in life? Not me, ever.

I've invested  so the ship is  in motion, regardless.

With the 'unused  6hrs' it would be lights on again then off for 12. 

I have digital timers with up to 8 settings per day.

Again, I'm doing research and sharing it to see if anyone has maybe heard of these techniques and what are their thoughts on what I've found.

You've seen the picture, would you give up? That's not and never will be me. 

Also, as I mentioned previously, I am going to proceed and keep you guys informed. If you're not willing to have an input or see the results then unfollow the thread. 
I don't mean that in a patronising way but negative thoughts breed negative energy
Who knows what the outcome is going to be if I was to change tactics We can only predict, I'm aware of the usual techniques, even more so now thanks to the great people on this forum.

Joe420 is on the same page. 'Them ladies look nice, let's figure out a way to get them done'
That's why I'm here and that's why I'm researching vigorously, every night

Maybe I could find someone to be here after I have to leave but at the moment that option isn't available

Jaam, hemp goddess and rosebud thanks for honest outlook and input so far, appreciated


----------



## pcduck (Mar 29, 2015)

Dude what we have been trying  to tell you is how to get the most bang for your buck.

For veg 24/7 till they mature.
12/12 for flower.

They only way to speed up the process is to make the conditions ideal for your grow. You will not change a process overnight that has taken a million years for nature to get right.


----------



## mr0208 (Mar 29, 2015)

Appreciate that PC, nice one


----------



## greyghost (Apr 12, 2015)

I have read about it many years back it's not a new idea but I have never read about someone doing it. If it worked we would all be doing it. Still you don't have a choice you are not going to get there using traditional methods.I wish you luck if it works I'll be doing it on my next grow.


----------



## Growdude (Apr 12, 2015)

mr0208 said:


> Maybe I could find someone to be here after I have to leave but at the moment that option isn't available


 
Maybe you could find a way to automate the last couple of weeks? how long will you have to be gone?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 12, 2015)

mr0208 said:


> Of course I've been listening and have also been researching my *** off to try and find a formula/way to get there somehow. Everyone has different techniques and approaches.
> In an ideal world i'd of vegged on 18/6 for 2-4 weeks then done an 8-10 week 12/12 in flowering. I don't have that option
> 
> If you read what I've written I'm saying I've done research to see if it is possible. I am not going to give up, who gives up in life? Not me, ever.
> ...


 
It would be great if there really were some way to speed up flowering THAT WORKED.  But, and I don't care how much research you do, this is not a good growing method and does not work, which is why people do not do it.

Yes, in the time constraints you have, I would quit.  You are beating a dead horse--just wasting time, effort, and money on something that simply does not work.  No matter what you think, you cannot change the biology of the plant...


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 12, 2015)

I just invented the Wheel,,,,,,,yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 12, 2015)

Oh man... Oooooh man.. where's my popcorn?!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 12, 2015)

Yes, I found it!! Carry on :cool2:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 12, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> I just invented the Wheel,,,,,,,yehaaaaaaaa



Thanks WH   Someday I may use your invention


----------



## Kraven (Apr 12, 2015)

Yea I have watched long enough, bro.....your not going to get it done. Now you can believe that you have mad skills above all the expert/ master growers here who have taken their time with a total stranger to try and help you understand the process. This master grower you worked with, what are some of his cuts....tell me one thing that would convince me he has more skills than you? I'm not trying to be rude, those that know me know I'm not rude. If you want to learn, take everything you know....throw it out the window.... try and make a friend here and let them help you learn the right way, and the right reasons so you can have a crop you are proud of, has good bag appeal and is knock-out smoke......end of rant!


----------



## Dman1234 (Apr 12, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> I just invented the Wheel,,,,,,,yehaaaaaaaa



Its just a fad, it will never last.


----------



## ston-loc (Apr 12, 2015)

:rofl: this is a joke right???


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 13, 2015)

Yeah,,,i made my wheel square,,it wont work,,but my buddie told me it would, so's im gonna do it anyway come hell or high water.:stuff-1125699181_i_


----------



## Joe420Camel (Apr 14, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah,,,i made my wheel square,,it wont work,,but my buddie told me it would, so's im gonna do it anyway come hell or high water.:stuff-1125699181_i_


Oh but you CAN make a square wheel work...
that's physical 


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpOxd7p8D00[/ame]


But you CANT just make a plant change its timing/rhythm.
that's nature 

Can you make a woman produce a baby faster if you keep her awake 20 hours a day?? ... make her sleep 20 hours??? 

(I hope) you see, it just don't work that way man.



Your simply going to have to harvest WAY too soon and then, if you try to rush drying/curing, 
your going to get mold... which could make you sick if you(r dumb/desperate enough to) smoke it. 



proceed @ your own risk, you've been warned 
:48:


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 14, 2015)

Joe420Camel said:


> Oh but you CAN make
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sure ya can,,if she aint already pregnant,,20 hrs is plenty time.:rofl: ya sick bastage. Lol


----------



## Joe420Camel (Apr 14, 2015)

geez, ya think ya come up with a great explanation and WH finds a way to.... LOL
after the impregnation, WH... AFTER :rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 14, 2015)

Woops,sorry.:smoke1:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Aug 1, 2015)

Update?
:48:


----------



## mrcane (Aug 1, 2015)

W.T.F. I am new to growing and i am getting more confused on this thread. I'm outa here!!!


----------



## yarddog (Aug 1, 2015)

Joe420Camel said:


> Update?
> :48:


Ha, really!?


----------



## Locked (Aug 1, 2015)

So May 1st was 3 months ago. Any update? Not that I was actually expecting one since there was no way they would have finished in time anyway.


----------



## giggy (Aug 2, 2015)

i have grown 12/12 from seed and suggest if yall do use a sativa cause indica does not like it and stays on the small side. i never got a big crop from it either. 12/12 from seed is for a small area, not time restraints. even in 12/12 it still has a veg time going anywhere from two weeks to a month, so i say veg then flower.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 2, 2015)

mrcane said:


> W.T.F. I am new to growing and i am getting more confused on this thread. I'm outa here!!!


:rofl:


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 2, 2015)

Just read through this thread and my only comment :  Dazed and Confused


----------



## pcduck (Aug 2, 2015)

Hey Weedhopper, I tried your invention. . Was really heavy carrying it to the top of the hill and then after all that it wouldn't even roll down the hill. So I had to carry it back down. Your invention sucks :rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2015)

I know right Duck. :rofl:
Worked bout like this bonehead who started this threads,,,idea. Lol


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 3, 2015)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
Dazed and Confused


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2015)

Loved that movie. Reminded me of my days in school.


----------

